# Cómo Funciona la Grasa Siliconada



## mariano22 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hola!

La cuestion que me ha motivado a escribir este mini-tutorial, es la cantidad de veces que he observado de gente aficionada a la electronica, en la hora de colocar un discipador a un 
integrado o transistor (o algun otro),que utilizan grasa siliconada en cantidad y sin saber cual es su funcionamiento adecuado.
Mediante esto, de manera dinámica y simple, trataré de explicarles como funciona esta "pasta blanca" y cual es su manera correcta de hacerlo.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"La Grasa Siliconada es un Conductor de Calor"*

Clásica frase descolgada. Aunque no se crea para algunos, la grasa siliconada es un *muy mal conductor* *de Calor. *Pero si es un aislante y no un conductor como parecía, como funciona? 
Para cualquiera, se podria pensar que, aislo mas el calor entre el discipador y nuestro componente, y seria peligroso, pero no es asi.

Veamos como funciona...

Si miraramos ambos componentes mediante un microscopio, se observaria en ambos, una superficie irregular y no plana. Esta es la causa por la cual usaremos la grasa siliconada.

Aqui tenemos una imagen para darnos una idea de como se vería:



Esta imagen muestra ambas superficies pero sin presencia de calor.
Lo importante a resaltar son los espacios "vacios" (blancos) entre ambas superficies, donde se acumula aire.

*Cual es la función del discipador?*

Como bien lo dice su nombre, Discipa. Esto quiere decir que quita el calor del integrado o transistor y lo emite hacia el ambiente para poder mantener nuestro componente en una temperatura adecuada para su funcionamiento, sin que explote por exeso de temperatura.

Hasta acá vamos bien, aunque del todo no.

Mirando esta imagen...

(El color rojo indica Temperatura. A mayor Intensidad de dicho color, mayor temperatura representada)



Podremos observar el funcionamiento del integrado y su debido calentamiento. Acá esta el problema. Cuando se calienta, el calor busca el lugar mas rápido para "salir" y se almacena en los espacios de aire, sin pasar al discipador. En estos espacios, se acumula en cantidad el aire y produce mayor recalentamiento del integrado y no una correcta discipacion.

Aca entramos en lo nuestro. 
La grasa siliconada, como deciamos: un aislante, se encarga de llenar esos espacios vacíos para impedir que se acumule el calor. 
En este momento, el calor al no poder ingresar al espacio de aire, toma como "su segunda alternativa de escape" los lugares de contacto directo entre el discipador y el componente, pasando el calor.



De esta simple manera, el calor pasa al discipador sin generar recalentamiento y se luego se discipa a la atmósfera, cumpliendo con su deber.

*Como colocamos la Grasa siliconada? Cuanta cantidad?*

Lo ideal es colocar una pequeña cantidad en ambas superficies y luego *unirlas de forma firme con un tornillo y tuerca, apretando las 2 superficies.*
Si colocáramos mucha cantidad, terminarian por aislarse completamente ambas piezas y seria lo mismo que no tener el discipador, y además, quedaria sobrante a los costados que termina siendo perdida de dinero.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno, espero que se haya entendido esto. Les comento que yo pasé por la misma experiencia hasta que un amigo me comentó como era en verdad.

Cualquier duda o consulta, simplemente postéala aquí. Espero que les guste mi pequeño aporte.

Si me olvidé de algo, avisen.
Si dije algo mal, avisen.
Si quieren criticar, sean moderados.

No tengo nada mas por hoy. Deseo que les sea de utilidad.

Muchisimas Gracias.

Escrito por Mariano22 para Foros de Electronica.


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 24, 2011)

Pero en mi pasta dice el valor de resistividad térmica y por el valor parece ser muy conductivo

Thermal Conductance:
>350,000W/m2 °C (0.001 inch layer) 
Thermal Resistance:
<0.0045°C-in2/Watt (0.001 inch layer)


----------



## AND_77 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hola.. la verdad interesante tema, al leer el mensaje de Neodymio se me pasó por la cabeza la pasta térmica que tiene compuestos metálicos para conducir mejor el calor, no será esa la que menciona. Podría ser que pasta térmica no sea lo mismo que grasa siliconada?


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 24, 2011)

No sabria decirte con exactitud sobre eso. Puede ser que la grasa tenga un poco de conduccion pero es mínima. Mayoritariamente es un aislante.

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 24, 2011)

AND_77 dijo:


> Hola.. la verdad interesante tema, al leer el mensaje de Neodymio se me pasó por la cabeza la pasta térmica que tiene compuestos metálicos para conducir mejor el calor, no será esa la que menciona. Podría ser que pasta térmica no sea lo mismo que grasa siliconada?



Los parámetros que puse son de la Arctic Silver 5 gris, quizas lo de la grasa siliconada y pasta térmica puede que sea una diferencia.
Igual muy interesante la deducción, pensaba que al ser no conductiva no funcionaría.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yo creo que no es asi... la idea de usar un grasa siliconada es para facilitar la conduccion del calor entre el disipador y el componente.

La resistencia termica de la grasa, tal como dice *Neodymio* suele ser baja comparado con el aire, por lo tanto lo que se busca es tener una superficie de contacto casi perfecta (sin huecos de aire) entre el disipador y el componente para asi facilitar la conduccion de calor.

Pensa que un buen aislante termico suele ser un termo (adiabatico= aislacion total con el ambiente), y lo que uno busca con un disipador es justamente todo lo contrario, quitar el calor del componente los mas rapido posible.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 24, 2011)

comesfulanito04 

Lo que escribí, me lo contó un amigo, que se lo diijeron en la universidad. Y otra, dudo que la grasa sea "metalica" (entre comillas) como para que pase el calor.

No me suena muy posible tu teoria.

El hecho que, la grasa siliconada llena los espacios de aire, esta bien; pero no que a su vez, conduzca el calor.

Saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 24, 2011)

yo he visto en en algunos micros que nunca habian quitado el disipador, que la pasta es de color gris obscuro.. posiblemente esa sea la graca que contiene compuestos metalicos...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 24, 2011)

Te recomiendo que te plantees el modelo termico:







¿Que pasaria si la pasta termica tuviera una Resistencia Termica grande?

Por otro lado, veamos lo que dice un fabricante de grasas:

- Productos:

http://www.edelta.com.ar/edelta/ind...category_id=77&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

- Informacion de la pasta:

http://www.edelta.com.ar/edelta/ind...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Claramente recalca el hecho de que la pasta es buena conductora.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2011)

lo unico que te discuto en lo que pusiste es que si pones mucha grasa aislas (?¿?¿?=)( )
no es asi, como siempre tenes que apretar al asunto , si pones mucha grasa simplemente haces un enchastrillo a los lados.

si yo viese un TIP31 que le sale grasa siliconada a mares a los lados solo pensaria "que presumido, se ve que compro en vez de la geringa de grasa el pote de medio kilo) .

claro, si lo que pones es un ci y lo dejas flotando en grasa, ahi seguro que tenes mala conductividad .
pero *hay que apretar*, la cosa tiene que terminar apasionada, el objetivo es buen contacto, si ?? aluminio y componente, la grasa ayuda , pero la idea final es que se junte la parejita, no terminar bañados en grasa.


----------



## AND_77 (Jul 24, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> yo he visto en en algunos micros que nunca habian quitado el disipador, que la pasta es de color gris obscuro.. posiblemente esa sea la graca que contiene compuestos metalicos...




La pasta térmica color gris tiene compuestos de plata (como la artic silver 5, notese que silver es plata en inglés). Después hay otra que es dorada y tiene partículas de oro.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> lo unico que te discuto en lo que pusiste es que si pones mucha grasa aislas (?¿?¿?=)( )
> no es asi, como siempre tenes que apretar al asunto , si pones mucha grasa simplemente haces un enchastrillo a los lados


 
Osea, esta perfecto lo que decis fernando, traté de dar la idea que "mas grasa no quiere decir mejor conductividad" pero que tampoco "hay que poner mucha grasa" por simplemente poner o mejor dicho, gastar de gusto.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2011)

Hola.

Mientras más delgada sea la capa del compuesto térmico entre las superficies en contacto, mejor será la transferencia de calor. Ya que, se asemeja a lo ideal, que es cubrir sólo los micro huecos.

Chao. 
elaficionado.
Nota: El compuesto térmico tiene mucho mayor conductibilidad térmica que el *aire* (pero mucho menor que el *metal*)


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 24, 2011)

Ahora que lo pienso mejor está errado lo que decís, necesitás que los huecos se llenen con algo mejor conductivo que el aire, así lo toma y se lo entrega al disipador metálico de una manera más eficaz.
Aparte pensá que hay un flujo de calor por unidad de superficie, si le ponés grasa no conductora esos espacios en contacto que hacen de vías de escape se saturan con el calor que rebota por la pasta térmica.
PD: a que universidad va? ya que este tema es está dentro de lo que quiero seguir, Ing. Mecánica.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> pero *hay que apretar*


 

 ------------------------------


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 24, 2011)

Buenas.
Mira te dejo un comentario que talvez ayude. 
La grasa termica o pasta termica, es y no es al mismo tiempo conductor electrico, va depende del compuesto que esta lleve. Generalmente nos podemos encontrar con dos tipos de pastas termicas; una de color blanco y otra de color gris o plateado. 
La pasta de color blanco no es conductora electrica en ningun sentido, pero la de color grisasia no se que compuesto lleva que si es conductora electrica. Aca te dejo algunas pics.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/1002312y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/1002315h.jpg/

Saludos. Y felicidades por el gran post que realizaste!


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 25, 2011)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> La grasa termica o pasta termica, es y no es al mismo tiempo conductor electrico, va depende del compuesto que esta lleve. Generalmente nos podemos encontrar con dos tipos de pastas termicas; una de color blanco y otra de color gris o plateado.
> La pasta de color blanco no es conductora electrica en ningun sentido, pero la de color grisasia no se que compuesto lleva que si es conductora electrica. Aca te dejo algunas pics.
> 
> 
> Saludos. Y felicidades por el gran post que realizaste!


 
Ah, mira. Muy bueno che ese aporte. Muy interesante como agregado al post nº1.

Saludos y gracias por la apreciacion!

Edit: Acabo de hacer un par de ajustes con lo que han comentado.


----------

